# Narrowed down CC weapon



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, So I have been looking for a primary carry pistol, that I want in .45, I have looked at the 1911's and clones to death so don't bother, right now I'm bouncing between my Detective .357/38 snubby, and my 15+1 S&W 915. Anyway, I have it narrowed down to the beretta PX4 .45 Storm, and the FNP-45, which would people here recommend? I've heard glowing reviews of both guns, read up on some info on this site and beretta and so forth. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks *EDIT* size is a non-issue with me so that's not a probelm, I know the FNP 45 is a larger weapon.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't personally know much about either of these guns, but from what I've seen/read they're both great guns. Have you looked at the Glocks or the XD 45 already? It sounds like you've done a lot of research already, just curious  Does one feel better to you or shoot better than the other if you've had the opportunity?

-Jeff-


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks beefy, I have looked/fired/handled many glocks, and sorry to glock fans out there, I am not one of them. As far as the XD's go, I do like them, but the feel seems a little off to me, just not right, maybe with some custom grips and I can come to terms with the XD, it just doesn't float my boat. I've handled both pistols that I want, however, I have not fired either of them. I don't know anyone who has either of these pistols to lend to me for some range time. The storm fits like a glove to me, and I was trained on the M9 in the Army, and that speaks volumes to me for it's reliability and dependability and I have always loved the beretta line of m9 pistols. I hope the same can be said for the PX4. The FNP-45, has the fire power I like and it fits well in the hand. and seemed real smooth as I operated the actions.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just had to ask  It sounds to me like you feel more comfortable with the Beretta, so that may be the better choice. Do you have ranges around your area where you could possibly rent one if not both of these? You could also probably go to the FN forum to find more information about the FN45 if you haven't already.

-Jeff-


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

The local pistol range here does not have either of these pistols, they do for sale though...lol, I tried to let them have me try them out, they didn't want to. Probably some decrease in value. Anyway, I think you may be right, I'll go back later in the week to handle the firearms I've chosen again, hopefully I'll be able to make my final decision then. I am very picky when it comes to picking a gun that I may need to use to save mine or my families life. Thanks for the input beefy, I'll check out the FN forums as well!


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Take a look at the Compact XD .45 or a XD-40sc










Cheers

Bobby


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll push my favorite Pistol.:smt033
*RUGER P345*
It is what I intend to carry when my CCL comes through. I have also been looking at the Rock Island 1911Compact too.
http://www.sarcoinc.com/rockislands-new.html

This is the first target at 25 yards of first mag of the first time I ever shot this pistol. The flyer to the left was from the second mag and target and not part of the grouping.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was teatering on the Ruger, its not that compact, atleast for a guy like me who is 5'9" but if the OP is taller then maybe its not so bad. I would never question Ruger's reliabilty.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

That Rock Island 1911 compact is pretty small.....about as small as I'd want to go with a 45ACP. Six shot magazine, 3.25 barrel. Should be reliable. It is 100% a 1911 design if I remember right. It has the slimness of a 1911 but is inches shorter in both directions. Springfield Armory makes the same pistol with a bigger price tag and a ton more options.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

kyle1337: has anyone answered you question yet?
doesn't look like it 
i also have never shot either one but the fnp45 is more highly regarded based on the last several months of reading on this web site


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

check out 
FN Forum www.fnforum.net 
they can tell you about the fn


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

hideit, thanks, and I think you may be right, but there has been some good input. Anyway thanks for yours. I'll post pictures when I make my desicion and purchase. I was leaning toward the Beretta now you have me leaning toward the FNP...lol, can't make up my mind. It crossed my mind just to buy both....haha


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> It crossed my mind just to buy both....haha


You might as well get it over with because you'll probably end up with both anyways. :mrgreen::watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You might as well get it over with because you'll probably end up with both anyways. :mrgreen::watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


Hey! I was gonna say that.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help people, but I've made my mind up. I'm getting both. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Now THAT sounds like the right decision :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

